

Will Robots Take All Our Blue-Collar Jobs? - kunle
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/2013/08/14/will_robots_take_all_our_blue-collar_jobs_313656.html

======
quantumpotato_
In the old days of large civilizations, unpaid slaves did work. Then paid
workers did work. Then unpaid machines did work..

